# Pickled Peppers



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm interested to know how you pickle your peppers, here's what I've done:

Pickled Hot Lemon Peppers (I've done green cayenne in the past also)

This past year I used a ratio of 2 part 5% white vinegar, 1 part water, and added 2 tsp salt per qt of solution.

Packed chiles [very] tightly into sterilized jars, poured in [near] boiling (actually cooled some) solution very near to the brim, tightly screwed on sterlized lid, all sealed except one, and have stored well this winter in my basement cellar.

The pickles are great! Or so I think. They are actually fairly crisp still.

Share your recipe please, tell me how to improve.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good recipe, thats close to mine. The only thing I could add is maybe try some dill, pickling spice and/or garlic. All three work well with peppers as well as pickles.

Keep in mind that the liquid level will likely drop as the peppers absorb the vinegar/water.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

If it were cukes I would add garlic,dill, pickling spice, red chile flakes, etc., but these are favorite choice chiles that I want to preserve as closely as possible to their raw state and their own flavor. IOW, they don't need any other 'spicin' up'... 

Do you prefer white or cider vinegar for pickling peppers?


----------

